# My Cockapoo Has Heart Failure



## alwillfinduahome (8 mo ago)

My Cockapoo was diagnosed with a heart murmur about 3years ago. He just started coughing about a month ago. We had our Vet do an x-ray today and his heart is enlarged enough to cause an issue of constricting his trachea and his lungs have quite a lot of fluid buildup. He is as of today on heart medication and a diuretic. All of his other organs look fine. Vet said he won't die from a heart attack but his kidneys will fail. He gave me a life expectancy of 6 months to a year. He just turned 13 this month. Has anyone else been in this situation with their Cockapoo? If so, what else can we do to extend his life, he is about 3lbs overweight. Besides getting him to lose weight and consistent exercise can anyone recommend any other things we can do to extend his life? Supplements, etc. Any recommendations would be helpful. I know this sounds crazy but i love him more than anyone and anything. I get so attached to dogs that when I lose them it takes me up to a year to get back to normal. I know it is inevitable that our time with him is short but i want to keep him as long as possible. I am sure you all know the dread i am feeling. Any positive info would be helpful.
Al


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Im so sorry that you e received this news. I’m sorry I can’t help with any advice, other than just enjoying every moment you can. What I can do is totally empathise with your love for him and your desire to keep him well as long as you can. He sounds like a super special dog and I’m sure he’d say you were a super special companion.


----------



## alwillfinduahome (8 mo ago)

Thank you so much for your kind words. My goal now is to keep him in shape and appreciate the time I have left with him.


----------

